# Mostly doberman but what else?



## DesterDo710 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking he is mixed with terrier because of his ears and his size. The vets think he will be about 40-50 lbs as an adult.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMGoodness...what a face! He is a cutie...no guesses from me btw...


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

How old is he? I cannot say for sure he's a dob? However their are other breeds that takes on the look of an Doberman such as Manchester Terrier, Miniature Pinscher

I'm thinking he is a Miniature Pinscher. I cannot be certain just a guess


----------



## DesterDo710 (Oct 20, 2009)

Well the rescue that I got him from said he is a doby mix (I guess I just took their word). He is only 5 months old.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

He doesn't look Dobe to me either.. except his markings.. I agree with Moonstr80 that he looks more Min Pin-ish than Dobe.


----------



## DesterDo710 (Oct 20, 2009)

Eh, the only thing is that he is 20+ lbs at 5 months and that seems way too big to be a min pin. I saw min pins at the dumb friends league and they were tiny at the age of 2 years. The other clues I have are that he has webbed paws (which I know to be traits of lab/retriever and newfoundlands) and also his sisters had the same boots as he does but they had black spots. I think that he might be a doberman mixed with a heinz57.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

He might have some Manchester terrier in him. The black and tan markings are pretty common. I'd definately call him a terrier mix over a doberman mix.


----------



## DesterDo710 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would totally agree with you but he is so calm for a puppy and I had an airedale terrier growing up and I know terriers to be very hyperactive and they love to chew things. Dexter is neither of these things.


----------



## eminart (Nov 24, 2009)

He could be almost anything. A doberman at 5 months will weigh 40-50lbs though. So, if he does have any dobie in him, the other half is a much smaller breed. Those black and tan markings can be found in a lot of breeds. I'm not saying he isn't part doberman, but there's really no telling.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks he looks a little Whippet-y? Especially in that second picture, from the side...

Obviously mixed with something else, but for some reason that's the first breed that jumped into my head (aside from the Min Pin, Manchester, etc.). Any chance you could post a picture of him from side, standing?


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Funny you mention that. I was looking around on dogster & petfinder to see if I can find similarly to the OP's dog. However I did found a Mini Pinscher x Italian Greyhound
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15124222

Whippet x Mini Pinscher
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14625243

On dogster
I happen to find Mini Pin on dogster
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/255867

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/209619/


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm thinking maybe some type of terrier or maybe whippet. He's got a more terrier like muzzle vs Doberman. He's probably a big mix of things, black and tan markings are very common.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

He very well could be a Dobe X - my female Doberman Toula is 50 pounds at 3 years old - She also has similar ears to your guy when she is alert


----------



## adya (Jul 18, 2009)

DesterDo710 said:


> I'm thinking he is mixed with terrier because of his ears and his size. The vets think he will be about 40-50 lbs as an adult.


A terrier!!I've seen that "looks" before.Love him with all your heart & soul.He will be Daddy's (mommy's) sweet baby always!If you give him oportunity and you keep yourself in "open mode" You will communicate with this baby easily.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

It is hard to tell from the side but it looks like he has a large chest and doesn't look like the build of a small breed. So I think there is big dog in there somewhere. Some pics of him standing would be great.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree, he reminds me of a Manchester terrier or min pin mixed with something else, but he doesn't look much at all like a dobe to me outside of the color. I don't think he's pure anything, though, so it's hard to say what features are that of a purebred and what came from a mixed bag. He could well be dobe cross, just so puppy-skewed that he doesn't quite resemble one yet. 

I always tell people not to take the word of a shelter or rescue as the final say on breed- we're not geneticists.  A quick search on petfinder for "doberman" would warrant you MANY dogs that look nothing like the breed, just have the right markings. Shelters have to guess, is all. For that matter, some do very poorly. My purebred English setter was a "SPANIAL/DALMATION/RETRIEVER (sic)"


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not sure I see Doberman in him, I mostly see an adorable little black and tan terrier mix.  The coat is too long to be a dobe coat, the face is more terrier-like, size sounds like a large terrier...


----------



## DesterDo710 (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree with everyone. I think he is a mix of many different things. I had a dog trainer come into my home and she also has been showing dogs for many years. She said whippet is probably pretty dominant but also said that he has terrier mixed in him. I'll try to get some pictures of him standing. Whatever he is, he has a great temperment and very intelligent!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

He will love you back many times over. Terriers are smart dogs...sometimes too smart for their own good!


----------



## cheyenne1 (Nov 15, 2009)

From the side he looks just like my husbands mancheser terrrier but from the front??????


----------

